# Pinganrufe über 0042366?



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2006)

Es wäre für mich persönlich wenig erstaunlich, was im Forum antispam.de berichtet wird:


> Heute Morgen um 10:07 klingelte mein Telefon genau einmal und das Display zeigte 004236639008** an.


 (vorsichtshalber editiert)(00423 663 900 8** - also die nächste Telefonnummer - ist zB die servicenummer der Firma F****load)
(edit: ähnlich seit 14.11. hier
http://www.spotlight.de/zforen/tkm/m/tkm-1163518636-5671.html )

Ein einmaliges Klingeln ist ein Pinganruf und 0042366 ist eine Telefonnummer in Liechtenstein. Diese liechtensteinischen Nummern wurden u.a. in Dialern eingesetzt, auch in "ganz normal registrierten" deutschen Dialern gab es diese Nummern der "Mobilkom Liechtenstein". Wenn es sich wirklich um einen neuen Rückruftrick handeln sollte, wird dieser Beitrag über einen Anruf von 00423 663 hier nicht lange allein stehen. Dann kann ich ihn auch weniger googlistisch umformulieren 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?t=13468

Beschwerden sind hier ebenfalls an rufnummernspam(at)bnetza.de zu richten. Man könnte auch eine Anfrage an die Firma erwägen, die diese Nummern vergibt.
s.a.
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=60926#post60926

für weitere Auskünfte:
h**p://www.mobilkom.li/adr.html
Mal abwarten, was das wird.
[edit: Die Nummerngasse *befindet sich nicht (mehr) im Besitz der Mobilkom Liechtenstein*, siehe 
http://www.llv.li/pdf-llv-ak-mobil_internationale_dienste_30102006.pdf
- die liechtensteinische Nummerninhaberfirma T**co AG mit Fühlern nach Karlsruhe und Belgrad habe die Nummer gesperrt, wie mir soeben mitgeteilt wurde]


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 November 2006)

*AW: Pinganrufe über 0042366?*

...die Nummer ist vorübergehend nicht erreichbar...


----------



## Unregistriert (3 Dezember 2009)

*AW: Pinganrufe über 0042366?*

Auch ich wurde bis vor kurzem täglich mit Ping anrufen bombardiert. Aber ich bin diese Anfrufe (hoffentlich für lange Zeit) losgeworden. Als wieder einmal eine dieser Nummern angerufen hat- habe ich das Telefon abgenommen und ungefähr 12 Stunden nicht wieder aufgelegt (bis der akku alle war). Seither wurde ich nicht wieder angerufen-von keiner dieser Nummern. Versucht dass mal- wenn ihr Glück habt klappts.
Der Typ will Geld verdienen-nicht bezahlen für endlose Telefongespräche. Außerdem ist die Leitung solange blockiert.


----------

